# excision for redundant labia minora



## lphillips (Sep 16, 2008)

don't have the chart note yet but want to see if I'm in the right area -- would I be looking at 56620?


----------



## mbort (Sep 17, 2008)

yes to the 56620.


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 17, 2008)

You may want to also check the code description of 15839.  This would be used it the provider was removing just the skin and subcutaneous tissue for redundant labia.  The vulvectomy is more extensive.


----------

